
The new Google AdWords uses Dart – we asked why - filiph
http://news.dartlang.org/2016/03/the-new-adwords-ui-uses-dart-we-asked.html
======
plexicle
I have really been digging Dart lately. This is great news, too! Can't really
get bigger validation than this.

Angular 2 with Dart is pretty incredible as well. It was a breath of fresh air
not needing to worry about bundling/module loaders, etc.

